# Give me Liberty~!



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

It can be done. You can find every single one of these, they are out there. I am waiting on one more special delivery of 2002's and my diabolical plan will be complete!

Most of these will be smoked in 2010 when I retire from Uncle Sam's Yacht Club, but the 2003's will be smoked when the twins turn 18 and go to college (God willing). They will be aged until 2021.

The whole point behind this is, we in the "Naval" services call our time off "Liberty. There was nothing like hearing the liberty pipe made over the 1-MC or intercomm system. The day I retire will be the last time I hear the Liberty Pipe, and I am going to enjoy smoking these the 2 weeks leading up to the final pipe.

There are three of each besides the Anthems (and the 2002s coming). One for the journal, the rest for Liberty.....

The CAO America Anthems are being saved as well, only to be smoked on July Fourth of each year.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

MAAAN Thats INSANE¡¡


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

awesome, let freedom ring


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

wow! how long did that take to find? id like to have just....2 of those! hahaha


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats on finding them all!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

You got it goin on Ron!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I started 3 weeks ago. I posted in the B/S/T forum here and on the CA forum. Most of the luck was here, I got the 2005's from the other forum.

It was about a 50/50 mix of trade and purchase.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> You got it goin on Ron!!!


You probably have a box of each in your "basement" :lol:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Incredible collection.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

awesome find


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice plan Ron. Enjoy


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice pick up


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That is so cool!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome! Those are some serious investments!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats on finding what you were looking for, great collection.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice pickup - 2010 will be here before you know it


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

good stuff! enjoy....


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats on the finds Ron!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Grreat job on finding them


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Very impressive... you did some digging to round up all those!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Patriotic Smokes--
The best kind


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice Ron, good plan! Congrats


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

GREAT STORY! Congratulations on finding all of them....


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on your Liberties.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice there Ron --- I can only imagine what they will be like after the years of babying---


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats ...enjoy them all


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice finds!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats on procurring your Liberty's. I am sure that you will enjoy them.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

aged till to 2021 !!! good luck !!!! i hope this forum is still around then and we can see some pics of them before and during ignition


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow nice findings,Enjoy!!!:dribble:


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Thats an amazing collection. enjoy.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is unbelievable!!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

That is a great collection, enjoy!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice!! Now, can you find the original release of the Liberty? 5 different sizes in one box....that would be a find!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Very nice!! Now, can you find the original release of the Liberty? 5 different sizes in one box....that would be a find!!!


I did. Waiting on that package.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

then its not very nice, its freakin awesome!! congrats on the find!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

I haven't had the pleasure to have a Liberty yet, but I know that that is a fine collection. Enjoy those


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

great story and great lookin smokes
i have no clue how you can stay away from those amazing lookin smokes for that long!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

redbeard said:


> aged till to 2021 !!! good luck !!!! i hope this forum is still around then and we can see some pics of them before and during ignition


 We have nothing to worry about cause we have fine men and women serviving our Great Country Very nice plan Ron, mission accompished!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very impressive stash! And a great story too!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Great plan,


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice thoughts Ron!! I'm waiting for a few of these liberty's!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

smokinj said:


> We have nothing to worry about cause we have fine men and women serviving our Great Country Very nice plan Ron, mission accompished!


 thats a good thought!


----------

